# FreshPet food



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I've never fed it, but it does look like a good compromise for someone looking to feed differently but not ready to go raw. My biggest concern would be the amount of sodium it contains. I'm not sure why they felt the need to add the broth.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

I feed the slice & serve foods instead of canned sometimes.... I think it's a fresher food, and a nice change of pace, the dogs LOVE it! I also use the treats on occasion~

http://www.homestyleselect.com/products/slice-serve.htm

http://www.homestyleselect.com/products/dog-joy-treats.htm


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I've tried the fresh treats, too. I had a coupon, they were almost free!! The dogs liked them.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Great to hear, thank you.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Ok so we're trying this line and I have to say one of the things I'm pretty impressed with is that they itemize the percentage of the ingredients on the packages. For example, 14oz turkey, 4oz liver, 2 eggs... And of course so far so good, how could a dog not eat this? The rolls kinda look like bologna with a different texture and the bites look like meatballs! If anyone else has experience with this food, I'd love to hear any pros and cons.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

We've been using the DeliFresh variety for almost a month now and I just wanted to share. I know alot of you know how I feel, my non dog friends look at me like I'm crazy! I've been struggling with finding what works for us for awhile now. Probably about a year and a half. I have to say Banner is loving it and I feel good about the product and the results. I'm not trying to push this or knock anyone's food choice, (I know what works for one doesn't always for another).......but this has given us a great result in the short time feeding. Banner doesn't tolerate grain heavy foods and it's been a nightmare trying everything, and I mean everything except raw. I always wanted to feed more of a whole food diet but knew I didn't have the time to research to do it safely, and I just can't do raw. Little kids, raw food, no good for me. This stuff is so easy, and in the short time I've been feeding it, Banner stopped itching, the redness between his paws is completely gone, and his coat is super glossy. He's back to being more lean and muscular like before. There is a new grain free line called Vital which they were nice enough to send me trials of and I would probably feed that exclusively if it wasn't for the price. I figured out feeding the DeliFresh line is costing me about the same as feeding a grain free kibble. So fingers crossed this is the ticket for us, I can't imagine where else we could go after whole food!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

That is really good to hear. I like food reviews...

If I were going to go raw....it would be my kind of choice.


----------

